# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum > [Article] oorwinningsplan.co.za

## anina

Your Income Seems So ...

You pay a one time registration fee of R853.00 and beyond the monthly premium of R319.00 (R500.00) of your SDL remuneration.

Unique of the CSL network marketing concept, is that you do not have to buy products! You have no monthly you must place orders and "sales targets" that you must take to qualify for compensation. You only marketed a membership benefit!

Just it!

No orders, no targets, no sales, no products, no points system, no additional costs, no people who call and pressure on your farm, no people that you should call and pressure on farm, no meetings you must attend, no clicks that you must belong, no bling-bling, no excuses why you did not commission gets, no downline payments that bounce, no refunds on downline cancellations, no admin, no competition, no dog-eat-dog and ensure no catfights ...  :Smile: !

 So you get your registration fees almost double back to the first four people under your subscription.

----------


## AndyD

> ........No orders, no targets, *no sales, no products,* no points system,..........So you get your registration fees almost double back to the first four people under your subscription.


So it's a pyramid scheme......

----------

tec0 (30-Dec-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> So it's a pyramid scheme......


Good evening Andy,

I'll have to look to you guys for guidance on multi level marketing :Big Grin: . A foreign concept to me! I try to follow these threads with great interest though!

----------


## adrianh

Man I can't make sense of the jargon and the grammar.

I are hav no idea what you is talking about from da SDL and dem CSL. Is you from China dat da komputar make such bad translate?

----------


## adrianh

The owner/author of the website Salmon Vermaak seems to be a prolific wheeler dealer. I found numerous unrelated websites that belong to him that offer all sorts of strange courses and stuff. I wonder what Noseweek will make of this guy?

----------


## anina

MORNING

The Pyramid blunder

When you have a network concept to other proposal it is unfortunately one of the first things you hear "Man, this looks to me like a pyramid scheme".

The above is an understandable reaction arising from the scams that are regularly reported in the news. Devious ways of making money is the order of the day and it is imperative to shrewd and sober look at a model before you become involved in any way.

People are very ignorant about the legal aspects relating to pyramid schemes and lose precious opportunities through their skeptical approach to multi-level networks.

I think that the Pyramid mistake one of the reasons why so many people still remain poor despite the opportunity to become part of extremely random multi level marketing models.

Here are the differences between a Pyramid Scheme and SDL's multi-level network:

The law mentions several issues that network marketing is legal. The three most important ones are as follows: 
1.  business must have a product or a service at a fair price. 
2.  network must have a limit in quantity levels to prevent the first person to more than that to him / her to earn join. It should be an equal-opportunity business. 
3.  network may not only generate revenue through registration fees.

First:  At SDL you join to be a member of a promotional initiative. You will receive a membership card that offers attractive discounts for you at various affiliated service providers. For this product you pay a one-off connection fee of R853.00 and a monthly premium of R319.00. The connection fee and monthly premium is reasonable in comparison to the benefit that you get from. You will notice that you can save hundreds of rands by making use of your membership benefit when you buy with the relevant service providers.

There is also another product offered by SDL namely a Personal Risk Plan at an additional R181.00 per month. You can take out life policy with the promotional membership bringing the total premium at R500.00 per month. Again, the fair premium for the products you received.

Second:  The limit on the number of levels of a network means that every person has equal opportunity to be the top earner in that business. With SDL only four (4) people in the first level you have and you are only reimbursed up to six (6) levels deep. It does 100% with the law and for each person enrolling the same opportunity to have the same amount of income, regardless of where in network structure you join. Give each a chance to build its own network and thus you can earn more than at any time the person above you less time and energy put into its network.

For example:  'A' includes at SDL and four other persons under his 'B', 'C', 'D' and 'E'. After resting 'A' on his laurels in the hope that the people below him will build its network for him. 'E' take ownership for her own network and jump to the job. Soon Email her that she actively assist four people each get four. 'E' so now earn income two complete levels under her, while A has only one full level. 'E' deserves more than 'A' entered above her. The network provides for 'E' equal opportunity to earn an income to six full levels below her. Ie, 'E' will be R130 000.00 per month (plus a BMW) can earn while A is still only in its first leg.

Third:  As you noticed above the network not only generates revenue through a registration fee. There is also a monthly premium of either R319.00 or R500.00 depending on which option you choose.

The above is exactly why SDL is 100% legal and every South African should have the opportunity to grab!

You can skeptical and distrustful stand on the sidelines or you can get involved today and a steady passive income insured for the rest of your life! Every day you wait to join, is a loss of potential income. Set your own financial victory every day just further ...!

----------


## anina

SORRY ABOUT THAT ADRIANH

ITS SDL SERVICES

KIND REGARDS

----------


## Dave A

Some pretty deep issues here, I see.

I'll start with the obvious, and relatively simple one - 

You're only allowed 4 members on your frontline. What happens when one of them cancels their subscription?

----------


## flaker

Ponzi--Pyramid call it what u like. this is it. these folks are to be reported to the relevant authotrities--FSB? i will NEVER subscribe to such scheme.

----------


## anina

4 is the minimum but you can do more on level 1

----------


## Blurock

> So it's a pyramid scheme......


If it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck, it must be a duck!

All these fancy MLM schemes are just that: schemes. The product is always secondary and there is no emphasis on the benefits of the product, only on how much money you can make. If making money is the only driving force of a business, it is a recipe for disaster. Yes there are many people who do get rich, but at the expense of many more "little people" who get conned out of their money. :Frown:

----------


## anina

morning this a truly south african service.

the tric is to register and get into the system.

go to oorwinningsplan.co.za and use my irm nr. 20-164151.

im already on level2

----------


## anina

blurock morning

it is the money that moves the world

the rich people of the world started of this way, 

people working 8-5 a day and get payed peanuts for it, thats why i am doing what iam doing

----------


## Blurock

> blurock morning
> 
> it is the money that moves the world
> 
> the rich people of the world started of this way, 
> 
> people working 8-5 a day and get payed peanuts for it, thats why i am doing what iam doing


Adriaan Niewoudt had a similar scheme in the 80's. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubus_scheme Everyone knew it was a scheme, but their greed allowed them to take part as the first movers always make a profit. The guys who come in at the end always lose.

I am afraid that once you allow money to overcome your morality, schemes like this happen. There is no concern for the consequences to families who are conned out of their savings or children who have to suffer as a result.

----------

Darkangelyaya (05-Mar-13)

----------


## adrianh

> the rich people of the world started of this way,


Which three that are in prison now are you referring to exactly?




> people working 8-5 a day and get payed peanuts for it, thats why i am doing what iam doing


Maybe it is because so many Monkeys seek employment. There are lots of very wealthy people who work 8-5.

----------

Darkangelyaya (05-Mar-13)

----------


## mikren

Actually flaker.  They were reported to the FSB and DTI.  DTI examined and made recommendations.  These recommendations were implemented in full.  DTI endorsed the business and FSB registered it as an FSP.

www.sdl.co.za

----------


## mikren

Hi Dave A 

This was the problem for 2 years of the product.  Dec 2012 a decision was made to allow unlimited membership in the first row, which could then negate the guys who don't perform, thus allowing you to make your bonuses.

----------


## mikren

Blurock

You strike me as a heck of an intelligent guy and I am seriously wary of crossing you.  I think you could argue me to embarrassment.  Having said that, I can't help myself.

Please go to www.sdl.co.za and check out the offering being made and tell me how this comment of yours can possibly be true.    "I am afraid that once you allow money to overcome your morality, schemes like this happen. There is no concern for the consequences to families who are conned out of their savings or children who have to suffer as a result."   

How do families get conned out of their savings?  How do children suffer?  Please read the testimonials.  They are not fake.

This business is FSB registered.  Department of Trade and Industry approved.  Has auditors, bankers, company registration, been in operation since 2001, has a really valuable legitimate product and is helping people make a significant improvement in their lifestyles in some very uncertain times.

"Someone has to lose when the market gets saturated", I hear you say.  My immediate thought.  50 million people in SA.  17000 SDL members in 2 years.  Saturation does not seem on the cards.  Every year millions of matrics enter the adult world, increasing the working population who can benefit from this business.  

I really don't see the danger, bud.  I see an opportunity to help people.  (Cliche, I know.)

----------


## Chrisjan B

Fastest running shoes......

----------

Darkangelyaya (05-Mar-13)

----------


## Darkangelyaya

> Fastest running shoes......


 +1

----------


## Chrisjan B

Sorry I stole it from you....

----------

Darkangelyaya (05-Mar-13)

----------


## Blurock

Mikren, I am not going to argue with you. I'd rather refer you to this thread: http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...ons-Is-it-real
Read all the posts and then tell me that a pyramid scheme is not a harmful practice. You can stay in denial and be defiant in the face of evidence. These "schemes" can run for years, as with Nieuwoud's milk culture, but eventually they run out of new investors and money to pay current investors. Only time will tell.

----------


## mikren

Thanks Blurock

This reply and the other one are insightful.

You make some very good points and if I am honest, then I have to admit that these are issues that concern me greatly also.

I would like to see a system where the product is the focus and not the business opportunity.  ie: If I would buy the product anyway and think it is brilliant and would refer my friends to the product, then I think it is right that I should benefit from the referral - in whichever structure is lawful, logical and sustainable.

As mentioned elsewhere, I am working on finding out the legal issues surrounding the creation of a company that can market a brilliant product in a MLM format.  I am proud to be associated with the product and am already selling it one on one.  I simply want to increase sales.

I want to allow for 2 membership levels:  One will buy the product for their family and that is it - no business.  The other will buy the product for their family and enter the sales process where they refer people to this product and earn a commission for that.  How much they earn will depend on the referee's engagement with us.  It could be a monthly small commission on the once off sale, or a smaller commission on the sale as well as the downline's sales to a 6th level.

Can anyone get hurt down the line?  Mathematically we could run out of people to sell to.  (Damn nice problem to have as a company.)  As long as people would have bought the product anyway, they would continue to pay their premium and not get involved in the business program.

Having said all that, I am not promoting this opportunity at all.  It does not exist anywhere except in my mind.  I want simply to illustrate the potential for MLM to be a viable and positive entity.

I do agree with you entirely about people who abuse old people and gullible young ones.  These guys who create bona fide pyramid schemes, ponzi schemes and so on need to be strung up by the galoolies.  The Southern Cape has recently had another run in with one of these schemes.  Many people are out of work as a result.  It has caused serious damage to the insurance industry and harmed those who go about their business ethically and honestly.

It seems to me that the dangerous ones are the ones that involve investments and not so much those that sell a genuine product.  (I haven't thought this through properly, just a top of my head observation.)

Anyhow, I am just waffling now.  
Thanks for your input.  Appreciate it.

----------

Blurock (06-Mar-13)

----------


## Dave A

> Please go to www.sdl.co.za and check out the offering being made and tell me how this comment of yours can possibly be true.    "I am afraid that once you allow money to overcome your morality, schemes like this happen. There is no concern for the consequences to families who are conned out of their savings or children who have to suffer as a result."
> 
> How do families get conned out of their savings?  How do children suffer?


May I answer this by pointing to the following, extracted from the home page of the website you ask us to look at:




> Experience the financial benefits of communication by becoming a referrer after subscribing to any of the plans above and utilize SDLs unique referral benefit system. 
> 
> You can make use of our straightforward online or manual referral system and *start converting your network of friends, family and acquaintances into a profitable and passive income stream.*


If you can't see how this is corrupting morality, perhaps this image might help explain the source of the problem:

----------


## mikren

Of course I see the dolphins.  What else is there to see.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dave A

> Of course I see the dolphins.  What else is there to see.


The price of seeing your nearest and dearest purely as revenue streams, I guess.

Nice comeback BTW  :Wink:

----------

